# Afendis[......]! Ebaymitglied nutzt meine Kontonummer



## MarcelS (25 Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,
also ich bin Neuling und hab zum ersten Mal Probleme im Internet!
Als ich heute morgen zur Bank ging und mir Kontoauszüge holte, fand ich zwei Abbuchungen von der Firma Afendis für Services, die ich 100prozentig nicht genutzt habe! Ich ging auf die Seite afendis-support und fand dort heraus dass es sich um 2 Abonnements handelt von seiten, die ich überhaupt nicht kannte! Ich habe die Abonnements sofort gekündigt! Ich schaute mir die weiteren Details an und fand heraus dass bei der Anmeldung weitere Angaben gemacht worden sind. Die PLZ, Ort und die Emailadresse stimmen mit einem Käufer überein, der bei mir vor rund einer Woche einen Artikel bei ebay ersteigert hat. Der Vor-, Nachnahme und die Strasse sind jedoch frei erfunden! Er benutzte also teils seine Angaben, einen anderen Namen und meine Bankverbindung! Der Käufer hat bis heute seinen ersteigerten Artikel noch nicht ersteigert und schrieb mir gestern noch, dass er das Geld bald überweisen würde. Anhand seiner Bewertungen fand ich heraus dass er immer nur Käufer ist, und auf Auktionen bietet, die höchstens bis 10 Euro gehen! Er scheint also nur auf die Bankverbindungen der Leute aus zu sein!
Ich habe auch seine ICQ Nummer und sein Geburtsdatum über ICQ herausgefunden!
Meine Frage, wie soll ich jetzt weiter vorgehen? Ich habe sonst noch nichts gemacht! War noch nicht bei der Polizei und hab auch das Geld noch nicht zurückgebucht! Was kann ich jetzt tun?


----------



## BenTigger (25 Mai 2004)

ICH würde sofort das Geld zurückbuchen lassen, Afendis über den Missbrauch meiner Daten informieren, Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten und SOFORT meinen Anwalt konsultieren.


----------



## Insider (25 Mai 2004)

Du hast Die Lastschrift zurück gehen lassen. Dann schreibst Du noch einen Widerspruch direkt an die Afendis AG bzw. an die späteren Forderungssteller, die Kanzlei [.....] und gibst denen alle Daten, die Du herausgefunden hast. Zur Polizei brauchst Du nicht - die Anzeige erstattet die Afendis AG automatisch und somit wäre eine Anzeige doppelt gemoppelt! Eigentlicher Geschädigter ist nämlich der Webmaster, für den die Afendis die Abrechnung macht und mit dem ist vertraglich die Anzeigenerstattung vereinbart.

_Namen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## MarcelS (25 Mai 2004)

*Afendis*

Ok, der Typ ist laut ICQ grad mal 18.
Ich werde dann das Geld zurückbuchen lassen und warten bis Afendis mich anschreibt, oder? Wie kann ich jetzt einen richtigen Ansprechpartner bei Afendis finden?


----------



## Insider (25 Mai 2004)

[.....]

Einen Asprechpartner brauchst Du nicht, die haben dafür eigens Leute angestellt. Schildere denen Deinen Fall mit dem Widerspruch. Sollten die Dir die Geschichte nicht abnehmen, bekommst Du evtl. ein Schreiben von der Kanzlei A/W/T - also den Schriftverkehr gut aufheben!

_Link entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## Smigel (25 Mai 2004)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlicher Geschädigter ist nämlich der Webmaster, für den die Afendis die Abrechnung macht und mit dem ist vertraglich die Anzeigenerstattung vereinbart.




Achso und die Abbuchung ist kein Schaden oder wie?

@MarcelS

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall eine Anzeige erstatten, jemand benutzt DEINE Kontodaten und da wüde ich zumindest sicherstellen das das ganze von der Polizei aufgenommen wird.


----------



## Reducal (25 Mai 2004)

Smigel schrieb:
			
		

> Achso und die Abbuchung ist kein Schaden oder wie?


Selbstverständlich, wie Insider aber schon schrieb, erstattet die Afendis von sich aus Anzeige und da kann der Kontogeschädigte seinen Teil beitragen. Ansonsten werden zwei Anzeigen zu genau gleichem Sachverhalt von (aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach) unterschiedlichen Behörden bearbeitet, allerdings mit unterschiedlicher Betrachtungsweise der Sachbearbeiter. Letztendlich geht es dem Kontogeschädigten nur darum, nicht weiter mit dieser Sache konfrontiert zu sein - das effektivste zur Täterermittlung ist in der Tat die Bearbeitung der Sache von München aus.
Empfohlen werden muss auf jeden Fall, dass der MarcelS seiner Bank Bescheid gibt, dass diese die Lastschriften vom Afendiskonto direkt abweist und gar nicht erst zur Buchung bringt.
Das System der Afendis ist automatisiert und da braucht es den Widerspruch - die Anzeige allein bringt MarcelS nicht den erhofften Erfolg!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Afendis[......]! Ebaymitglied nutzt meine Kontonummer*

kannst du mir bitte den ebaynamen zusenden? ich habe das gleiche problem. danke im voraus ... die e-mailadresse lautet [email protected]

_Emailadr. editiert. Du kannst Dich anmelden und dann PN verschicken. Ob da nach fast 2,5 Jahren was kommt?/Juri_


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Afendis[......]! Ebaymitglied nutzt meine Kontonummer*

ups gar nicht gesehen .. danke trotzdem.


----------



## HILFE (10 November 2006)

*Afendis bucht von meinem Konto ab!*

ich habe meherer Abbuchungen von der Firma Afendis auf meinen Kontoauszügen. Die Beträge schwanken zwischen 59,99 (gleich innerhalb von zwei Tagen zwei Mal!!!) und 18,99 EUR! Auf der Seite von Afendis habe ich gesehen, dass es sich hierbei um verschiedene Abbos handelt, die ich aber nicht abgeschlossen habe. 

Wenn ich die Abbuchungen jetzt zurückgehen lasse kriege ich doch bestimmt Post von Rechtsanwälten und dass wäre dann doch mit imensen Kosten verbunden, oder? 

Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich die Abbuchungen nicht einfach drauf lassen soll, ehe es zu noch mehr Kosten kommt.

Ich habe auch keine Lust, dass mir die Polizei meinen PC auseinander schraubt.

Was soll ich tun?????????

Bitte helft mir!


----------



## Captain Picard (10 November 2006)

*AW: Afendis bucht von meinem Konto ab!*



HILFE schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun?????????
> 
> Bitte helft mir!


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
was erwartest du eigentlich bei einer  derart konfusen Schilderung? 
Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall ist eh verboten 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=44089

Der einzige Rat von mir: geh zu einem  Anwalt oder Verbraucherschschutz 
http://www.dialerschutz.de/links-anwaelte.php
http://www.vzbv.de/go/


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2006)

*AW: Afendis bucht von meinem Konto ab!*



HILFE schrieb:


> ich habe meherer Abbuchungen von der Firma Afendis auf meinen Kontoauszügen...
> 
> verschiedene Abbos, die ich aber nicht abgeschlossen habe.
> 
> Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich die Abbuchungen nicht einfach drauf lassen soll, ehe es zu noch mehr Kosten kommt.


Du widersprichst dir  - zum einen hast du die Leistung nicht veranlasst und andererseits willst du das zahlen. Da kann man dir nicht helfen.



HILFE schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Abbuchungen jetzt zurückgehen lasse kriege ich doch bestimmt Post von Rechtsanwälten und dass wäre dann doch mit imensen Kosten verbunden, oder?


Ja, aber nur, wenn du die Leistung auch veranlasst hast. Wenn ein anderer deine Daten missbräuchlich verwendet hat, bist nicht du der Vertragspartner, auch wenn du eine Rechnung bekommen solltest. Die Post bekommst du übrigens nur dann, wenn deine Daten im Portal von Afendis eingetragen sind. Schau doch selbst mal nach - die Internetadresse steht auf dem Kontoauszug und die Zugangsnummern (TN und AID) auch.



HILFE schrieb:


> Ich habe auch keine Lust, dass mir die Polizei meinen PC auseinander schraubt.


Warum sollte sie? Solange der geprellte Anbieter keine Anzeige erstattet sondern nur die Inkassosozietät A-W-T mit zwei Beitreibungsversuchen beschäftigt wird, passiert dahingehend mMn gar nichts.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 November 2006)

*AW: Afendis bucht von meinem Konto ab!*



Reducal schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dir  - zum einen hast du die Leistung nicht veranlasst und andererseits willst du das zahlen. Da kann man dir nicht helfen.
> 
> Ja, aber nur, wenn du die Leistung auch veranlasst hast. Wenn ein anderer deine Daten missbräuchlich verwendet hat, bist nicht du der Vertragspartner, auch wenn du eine Rechnung bekommen solltest. Die Post bekommst du übrigens nur dann, wenn deine Daten im Portal von Afendis eingetragen sind. Schau doch selbst mal nach - die Internetadresse steht auf dem Kontoauszug und die Zugangsnummern (TN und AID) auch.
> 
> Warum sollte sie? Solange der geprellte Anbieter keine Anzeige erstattet sondern nur die Inkassosozietät A-W-T mit zwei Beitreibungsversuchen beschäftigt wird, passiert dahingehend mMn gar nichts.



Ich wollte ja nur zahlen wollen, wenn ich eh aus der Nummer nicht raus kommen würde. Entschuldigt bitte meine blöden Fragen. Aber ich habe halt von soetwas nicht so viel Ahnung wie ihr! Würde mich sonst wohl kaum mit "HILFE" an diese Seite wenden!!!??? Zudem sind dies quasi meine ersten Gehversuche im Internet (Ja, soetwas gibt es in der heutigen Zeit auch noch!)

OK, Danke! Da gucke ich mal nach! War auch schon auf der Seite und habe den ganzen Kram gekündigt. Ich hoffe nur, dass wird mir jetzt nicht negativ ausgelegt. Wenn ich ja keinen Vertrag mit denen habe, kann ich ja eigentlich auch schlecht kündigen. Das habe ich ja aber getan.

Stimmt! Danke! Habe von vielen gelesen, dass sie immer wieder Mahnungen etc. erhalten haben. Weiß jemand, ob die dann auch irgendwann mal aufgeben damit oder ziehen die das bis zum bitteren Ende durch?


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2006)

*AW: Afendis bucht von meinem Konto ab!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob die dann auch irgendwann mal aufgeben ...?


Ja, in der Regel nach dem zweiten Mahnlauf durch die Inkassoanwälte A-W-T. Ich gehe nun davon aus, dass tatsächlich deine Daten im Support-Portal standen.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Da gucke ich mal nach! War auch schon auf der Seite und habe den ganzen Kram gekündigt. Ich hoffe nur, dass wird mir jetzt nicht negativ ausgelegt.


Nein, du musst ja nur nicht sage, dass du dort für den richtigen Nutzer gekündigt hast - wäre aber auch egal, da du ja deinen eigenen Nachteil ausgebessert hast. Wenn mir Leute ihre Daten zur Verfügung stellen, die den Vertrag bestreiten, kündige ich auch regelmäßig in der Annhame, den irrtümlichen Rechnungslauf zu stoppen. Der Zahlungssystembetreiber hat damit zumindest den Vorteil, dass er keine Karteileiche unnütz am Leben hält.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2006)

*AW: Afendis[......]! Ebaymitglied nutzt meine Kontonummer*

Ja, richtig! Die Daten stimmen alle! Bis auf meinen Vornamen! Für den wurde mein Nachname benutzt! E-Mail stimmt auch! Und die IP-Adresse habe ich auch überprüft! Ist die von meinem Internetanbieter! Alles deutet also auf mich hin! Nur eines der Abbos wurde zum Beispiel abgeschlossen, als ich im Urlaub in Spanien war! Ich hoffe, ich kriege wegen der IP keine Probleme?! Da sie ja theoretisch von mir sein könnte! Aber auf meinen PC hat keiner zugriff außer ich! (Wohne alleine und keiner hat eiinen Zweitschlüssel)!  Wie kann denn das sein, das die IP-Adresse theoretisch von mir sein kann! Gehe zudem mit Call by Call ins Netzt! Also ganz altertümlich! Aber mein PC ist dann ja auch komplett vom Netzt getrennt sobald ich den "Telefonstecker" ziehe!

Wollte mich auf jeden Fall schon mal ganz, ganz doll bedanken bei euch! Erstens hilft es mir echt weiter und zweitens beruhigt es echt! DANKE!!!!!!


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2006)

*AW: Afendis[......]! Ebaymitglied nutzt meine Kontonummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Daten stimmen alle! Bis auf meinen Vornamen! Für den wurde mein Nachname benutzt!


Und was war dann der Nachname?



Unregistriert schrieb:


> E-Mail stimmt auch!


Das bedeutet, dass bei jedem Vertragsabschluss zumindest eine Nachricht an dein Konto gesendet wurde. Ob die auch ankam, im Spamfilter deines Providers hängen blieb oder von dir ignoriert oder gleich gelöscht wurde ist unbedeutend. Die Zugangsdaten werden womöglich gleich in einem Popup angezeigt und nur noch zusätzlich per E-Mail versandt. Der Nutzer brauchte somit die E-Mail nicht - das ist so als hätte bei der Anmeldung eine Telefonnummer eingetragen werden müssen, die letztendlich nichts zur Sache tut, da eh niemand dort zurück ruft.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...die IP-Adresse habe ich auch überprüft! Ist die von meinem Internetanbieter!


Von welchem, T-Online, Freenet oder was? Jeder Provider hat tausende Kunden und es ist für den Anbieter, den Zahlungsmittelbereitsteller oder das Inkassobüro nicht möglich, diese IP zu einem expliziten Internetanschluss (man sagt hier physikalischen Ursprung der Session) zu verfolgen - das können nur Strafverfolgungsbehörden nach einer Anzeige, die hier aber wohl niemand zeitnah stellen wird.

Sage doch mal, wann die Anmeldungen waren und welcher Provider gemeint ist.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie kann denn das sein, das die IP-Adresse theoretisch von mir sein kann! DANKE!!!!!!


Siehe zuvor! Beim Internet by Call bekommt die Verbindung bei jedem neuen Login (jedes Mal, wenn sich das Modem einwählt) einen neue, andere IP zugewiesen.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Alles deutet also auf mich hin!


Was das Problem des Anbieters ist und stellvertretend von Afendis - die müssen nachweisen, dass du die Abos bestellt hast.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nur eines der Abbos wurde zum Beispiel abgeschlossen, als ich im Urlaub in Spanien war!


Die Abos verlängern sich automatisch, wenn sie nicht gekündigt werden. Wenn z. B. ein Testabo von fünf Tagen abgeschlossen wurde, greift die Buchung erst fünf Tage später und einige Anbieter übergeben dabei falsche Parameter an Afendis, so dass der Eindruck entsteht, dass die Anmeldung an einem anderen Tag war - ist aber nicht die Regel. Außerdem passt das in deinem Fall schon, wenn du nicht in D warst, dass eben jmd. anderes deine Daten verwendet hatte.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2006)

*AW: Afendis[......]! Ebaymitglied nutzt meine Kontonummer*



> Meine Frage, wie soll ich jetzt weiter vorgehen? Ich habe sonst noch nichts gemacht! War noch nicht bei der Polizei und hab auch das Geld noch nicht zurückgebucht! Was kann ich jetzt tun?



Es gibt Abschaum im Internet, die mit dem Unwissen von Usern gutes Geld machen, das vorneweg.

Ansonsten, darauf ankommen lassen, denen obliegt die Beweislast.

Außerdem, wenn die etwas von IP im Zusammenhang mit Namen faseln, was sich dann als falsch herausstellt, kommt evtl. noch ein Verstoß gegen das Teledienst-Datenschutzgesetz hinzu


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2006)

*AW: Afendis[......]! Ebaymitglied nutzt meine Kontonummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....wenn die etwas von IP im Zusammenhang mit Namen faseln, was sich dann als falsch herausstellt, kommt evtl. noch ein Verstoß gegen das Teledienst-Datenschutzgesetz hinzu


Unsinn! Die Daten wurden beim Auslösen eines Vertrages erhoben. Nur ist es nahezu unmöglich, IP-Daten explizit einem tatsächlichen Nutzer zu zuordnen, allenfalls einem Internetanschluss.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 November 2006)

*AW: Afendis[......]! Ebaymitglied nutzt meine Kontonummer*



Reducal schrieb:


> Und was war dann der Nachname?



Der Nachname war mein richtiger Nachname. Und der Vorname war halt identisch!



Reducal schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, dass bei jedem Vertragsabschluss zumindest eine Nachricht an dein Konto gesendet wurde. Ob die auch ankam, im Spamfilter deines Providers hängen blieb oder von dir ignoriert oder gleich gelöscht wurde ist unbedeutend. Die Zugangsdaten werden womöglich gleich in einem Popup angezeigt und nur noch zusätzlich per E-Mail versandt. Der Nutzer brauchte somit die E-Mail nicht - das ist so als hätte bei der Anmeldung eine Telefonnummer eingetragen werden müssen, die letztendlich nichts zur Sache tut, da eh niemand dort zurück ruft



Ich habe definitiv keine E-Mail erhalten! Und am Spam Filter lag es wohl nicht, bei dem Schrott, was ich jeden Tag erhalte!



Reducal schrieb:


> Von welchem, T-Online, Freenet oder was? Jeder Provider hat tausende Kunden und es ist für den Anbieter, den Zahlungsmittelbereitsteller oder das Inkassobüro nicht möglich, diese IP zu einem expliziten Internetanschluss (man sagt hier physikalischen Ursprung der Session) zu verfolgen - das können nur Strafverfolgungsbehörden nach einer Anzeige, die hier aber wohl niemand zeitnah stellen wird.



der Anbieter ist hansenet.



Reducal schrieb:


> Sage doch mal, wann die Anmeldungen waren und welcher Provider gemeint ist.



Die Anmeldungen waren alle Anfang bis Mitte Oktober! Immer auf einen Montag, Immer Morgens um genau 7:36 Uhr! Provider sie oben.
Was nur sehr merkwürdig ist, ich habe ja alle Abbos gleich gekündigt. Nur einige von denen waren bereits gekündigt! Und zwar immer am 22.10. um 15:34 Uhr! Das ganze wirkt langsam für mich eher maschinell als von Menschenhand gemacht?!



Reducal schrieb:


> Die Abos verlängern sich automatisch, wenn sie nicht gekündigt werden. Wenn z. B. ein Testabo von fünf Tagen abgeschlossen wurde, greift die Buchung erst fünf Tage später und einige Anbieter übergeben dabei falsche Parameter an Afendis, so dass der Eindruck entsteht, dass die Anmeldung an einem anderen Tag war - ist aber nicht die Regel. Außerdem passt das in deinem Fall schon, wenn du nicht in D warst, dass eben jmd. anderes deine Daten verwendet hatte.



Also, es sind jetzt alle Abbos gekündigt (von mir oder von wem auch immer). Nun werde ich, hab gelesen. dass man das muss, an Afendis zu jedem Abbo einen Wiederspruch per Post mit Einschreiben/Rückschein schicken. Wird ein teurer Spaß! Oh man... nervt schon das Ganze! Besonders habe ich ziemlich Magenschmerzen mit diesem ganzen Mist! Auch wenn man es definitiv nicht war, son bischen Angst habe ich dabei schon!


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2006)

*AW: Afendis[......]! Ebaymitglied nutzt meine Kontonummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> der Anbieter ist hansenet.


Hast du Alice-DSL? Alice ist HanseNet und Alice speichert gar keine DSL-Daten ihrer Kunden - andere gibt es eigentlich nicht.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nun werde ich, hab gelesen. dass man das muss, an Afendis zu jedem Abbo einen Wiederspruch per Post mit Einschreiben/Rückschein schicken. Wird ein teurer Spaß!


Wozu soll das gut sein? Der Anbieter hat bislang über Afendis nur dein Konto belastet. Lasse doch erstmal die Rechnungen/Mahnungen eintrudeln und überlege dann, ob du reagieren möchtest. Niemand schreibt hier eine Form vor und schon gar nicht, wieviele Widersprüche in einen Umschlag passen.


----------



## marlies (18 Mai 2007)

*AW: Afendis[......]! Ebaymitglied nutzt meine Kontonummer*

hallo! Habe im ganzen zirka 900€ abgebucht bekommen habe das geld zurückgebucht und anzeige beim der polizei gemacht. weiß nicht wie die an meine bankdaten kamen, habe namen aber weiß sonst nichts. Von drei internetanbietern: Campoint ag videochat prepaid money,cyberservice und netedebit haben namen angegeben und meine Bankdaten. War vor drei monaten


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2007)

*AW: Afendis[......]! Ebaymitglied nutzt meine Kontonummer*



BenTigger schrieb:


> ICH würde sofort das Geld zurückbuchen lassen, Afendis über den Missbrauch meiner Daten informieren, Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten und SOFORT meinen Anwalt konultieren.



Dazu brauchst Du nicht Deinen Anwalt bemühen. Wenn der Täter zahlungsunfähig ist, bleibst Du auf Deinen Kosten sitzen, sofern Du keine Rechtsschutzversicherung hast. 

s.k.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2008)

*AW: Afendis[......]! Ebaymitglied nutzt meine Kontonummer*

buch das einfach zurück passiert schon nix mit dir 
das gleiche problem hatte ich auch 
und du musst diese firma anklagen 
denn wird das alles über gericht laufen 
und daaa können die nicht mehr abbuchen von dein konto


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2008)

*AW: Afendis[......]! Ebaymitglied nutzt meine Kontonummer*

einfach nur zurück buchen 


s.k.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Reducal (3 Februar 2008)

*AW: Afendis[......]! Ebaymitglied nutzt meine Kontonummer*

Zum einen fragte Marlies voriges Jahr im Mai und da sie nicht wieder von sich hören lies, dürfte der Käse gegessen sein. Nur das hier:


Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...du musst diese firma anklagen
> denn wird das alles über gericht laufen
> und daaa können die nicht mehr abbuchen von dein konto


...
ist totaler Unsinn und noch dazu kontraproduktiv. Überlege mal - warum sollte der Zahlungsmittelanbieter "angeklagt werden", wo er doch nur den bestellten Content des Anbieters abrechnet? :scherzkeks:


----------

